# Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen



## dorschjaeger (8. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mir ein Lowrance X-125 gekauft. Die Einstellungen erlauben eine deutsche Menüführung. Diese Einstellung und auch andere wie metrische Angabe, Temperatur in Celsius sind jedoch nach dem Ausschalten wieder weg. Im Internet habe ich gelesen, daß dieses Gerät die Einstellungen behalten soll.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob nur mein Gerät die Einstellungen "vergißt" oder dies bei allen Geräten so ist.
Danke für Eure Antwort!


----------



## Jirko (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

hallo dorschjaeger #h

erst einmal ein herzliches willkommen im anglerboard. wünsche ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

normalerweise speichert die interne batterie die geänderten, persönlichen einstellungen an deinem x-125er! kann mir jetzt beim besten willen nicht erklären, woran deine nichtspeicherung liegen könnte (hast du die änderungen in der menüführung mit der entertaste bestätigt?) #h


----------



## dorschjaeger (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

Hallo Jirko,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich habe die verschiedenen Einstellungen jedesmal mit der Enter-Taste bestätigt. Es wird auch die Tiefe in Meter und die Temperatur in Celsius angezeigt. Außerdem schalt ich jedesmal die Tastentöne aus.
Kann man evtl. die interne Batterie wechseln, bzw. welche Batterie ist da drin?


----------



## Jirko (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

hallo dorschjäger #h

bei den älteren modellen waren es noch lithium-batterien, welche die daten für die dauer von bis zu 10a gespeichert haben (laut herstellerangaben). auf alle fälle hat dein x-125er eine memory-funktion, welches auch mein x-97er hat. ich hatte bis dato noch keine probleme mit den nichtabspeichern der persönlichen einstellungen.

kann mir jetzt beim besten willen nicht erklären, warum es bei dir nicht funktioniert! werde morgen mal mit unserem holger vom top-shop schnackeln (er verkauft diese modellreihen) - werd dich dann auf den laufenden halten, oki!? #h


----------



## BT-Holger (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

Moin Dorschjäger,

ganz einfache Lösung für Dein Problem. Ich denke mal Du hast das Gerät im Demobetrieb zu laufen und da gehen mit Ausschalten des Geräts alle Einstellungen wieder verloren. Sobald Du eine Geber anschließt werden alle Daten und Einstellungen gehalten. Betreibst Du das Gerät danach wieder ohne Geber geht das Gerät automatisch in den Demobetrieb und wieder is alles wech.
Hier noch ein paar Tipps zum Anschluss der Stromversorgung:
Die neue Generation der L/E Geräte greift auf den neuen NMEA Standart zurück, da heißt alle Geber verfügen über eine externe Stromversorgung. Wenn Du das Gerät anschließt mußt Du die beiden Stromversorgungen  zusammenlegen. Schwarz auf schwarz und die silberne Litze auf Minus und die beiden roten natürlich auf Plus.
Das weiße Kabel ist für einen externen Lautsprecher, also zu vernachlässigen solange Du den nicht brauchst.
Das Datenkabel ist zum Anschluss externer Geräte die mit dem Standart arbeiten.

Wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst ruf einfach durch 0331.5053254 Dann machen wir ne Fernmontage.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Kunze (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

Hallo!

Da wurden sie geholfen. #6

Klasse Holger!!! :m #h


----------



## dorschjaeger (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Echolot Lowrance X-125 Einstellungen*

Danke für die Hinweise!
Die größte Fehlerquelle saß mal wieder 30 cm vor dem Monitor. Der Hinweis mit dem Simulationsmodus und dem Anschluß des Gebers war goldrichtig. 

Kaum hatte ich den Geber am Gerät, schon wurden beim Einschalten alle geänderten Einstellungen übernommen.

Es lebe das Forum!!!! 
 #g


----------

